#ubuntu-at 2011-05-16
<mainerror> hallo :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-17
<mainerror> o/
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-18
<sebner> Rhonda: tzzz, die leute haben schon nach dir gefragt am UDS ;)
<Tzulan> moin
<sebner> Rhonda: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/udsg.jpg/
<Rhonda> uh?
<Rhonda> ernsthaft jetzt?
<Rhonda> wtf mono?
<Rhonda> aber sonst geht's euch gut, ja? :)
<sebner> Rhonda: das hab ich gezeichnet xD
<sebner> Rhonda: wir zwei sind ja ausm debian/ubuntu-cli team ;)
<Rhonda> Und warum zeigst du mir das?
<sebner> Rhonda: damit du auch "da" warst
<Rhonda> Es gibt ein Ubuntu Command-Line-Interface Team? Cool!
<Rhonda> Wer hat jetzt ernsthaft nach mir gefragt?
<sebner> Rhonda: common language infrastructure :P
<sebner> Rhonda: persia zB
<Rhonda> Tja.
<Rhonda> Persia sollte das verstehen, der hat ja auch Kinder.
<sebner> Rhonda: naja, ich hab ihm erzählt das auf den GTL und bei nen Wiener linux wochen warst .. von daher :P
<Rhonda> Btw., niemand will meiner PPU-Application zustimmen.  %-/
<Rhonda> Da war ich auch für LPI eingesetzt.
<Rhonda> Das waren einzelne Tage.
<Rhonda> Graz bin ich in der Früh hingefahren und am Abend heim. Und hab die Fahrt gezahlt bekommen.
<Rhonda> Wien war ich am Abend zu Hause und hab den Kleinen noch selbst ins Bett gebracht
<sebner> Rhonda: ich war ja auch nur einen tag in budapest
<sebner> Rhonda: für welche pakete?
<Rhonda> beep, irssi und logcheck. Die drei Pakete, die ich auch in Debian betreue und die in Ubuntu in main sind.
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> kennt sich hier wer mit .htaccess aus? :P
<Rhonda> kennt sich hier wer mit metafragen aus? :P
<sebner> Rhonda: begründung?=
<Daniel0108> nein, das ist keine metafrage :P ich wollte es nur wissen, ob sich jemand damit auskennt ^^
<sebner> nope
<sebner> Daniel0108: du warst von mo-do dort oder?
<Daniel0108> ja
<sebner> Daniel0108: gesponsort?
<Daniel0108> nein :P
<sebner> fail
<Daniel0108> war zu spät
<sebner> Daniel0108: wo hast gewohnt
<Daniel0108> in einem billigeren hotel ^^
<Daniel0108> ich hab mich 1 monat vorm UDS angemeldet, hab noch net gewusst, ob ich kommen kann
<sebner> Daniel0108: grad freitag war die afterparty xD
<Daniel0108> jaja, die hab ich verpasst -_-
<sebner> ich war ja auch nur 2h dort
<Daniel0108> o.O
<Daniel0108> das zahlt sich ja netmal aus ^^
<sebner> Daniel0108: eh, musste mich in 2h betrinken und dann zum bahnhof torkeln
<Daniel0108> omg, ich hasse .htaccess :P es tut nicht was ich will ^^
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Auf die Frage gibt es keine richtige Antwort. Ja, es kennt sich wer aus. Was hilft dir das jetzt weiter?
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: http://channel.debian.de/netiquette/ch-rules.html#s-metafrage - bitte lesen
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: hmm, dann weiß ich das er sich aus kennt :P
<Daniel0108> war ja nur eine frage ;)
<Rhonda> Eine ziemlich unnütze. Wenn du dein konkretes Problem beschreiben würdest, hätten wir jetzt keine Metadiskussion.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: jaja, schon gut :P
<Daniel0108> es ist unnütze, aber es gibt kein konkretes Problem ;)
<Rhonda> 22:50 <Daniel0108> omg, ich hasse .htaccess :P es tut nicht was ich will ^^
<Daniel0108> ja, ich mag es nicht :P
<Rhonda> Irgendwie liest sich das für mich schon recht konkret.
<Daniel0108> das ist aber mein problem
<Daniel0108> egal, lassen wir diese diskussion jetzt ;)
<Rhonda> Wie sieht der sources.list Eintrag für ein PPA aus?
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-19
<mainerror> Daniel0108, hallo, sagmal dürfen nur approved LoCo teams ubuntu und das ubuntu logo in ihrem LoCo logo haben?
<Daniel0108> hmm, da bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, mainerror
<mainerror> wäre super wenn du das die nächsten tage mal in erfahrung bringen könntest :)
<Rhonda> Sind wir nicht ein approved LoCo?
<mainerror> noch nicht ;)
<mainerror> bzw. nicht mehr
<mainerror> hehe http://i.imgur.com/His5K.png
<mainerror> ist nur mal ein versuch gewesen :p
<Daniel0108> net schlecht :)
<mainerror> achja, ich weis auch dass Österreich ein bisschen anders aussieht! :D
<mainerror> ne finds aber selber net wirklich ansprechend, wie gesagt, nur eine spielerei
<Daniel0108> ja, aber die idee ist nicht schlecht
<mainerror> ah, da fehlen dots!
<mainerror> mehr dots :D
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-22
<mainerror> ello
<mainerror> Daniel0108, mailinglist discussion bezüglich der Meeting dates habe ich mal gestartet und ein LP LoCo web team registriert
<mainerror> ich werde jetzt die nächsten tage mal etwas mehr zeit haben fürs LoCo :)
<Daniel0108> okay, gut, mainerror :)
